# Hi from me and my very pregnant barn cat ; )



## darlong

Hi there,

I'm a long time cat lover and cat servant, and we have 2 indoor spayed females (after having lost our beloved senior boys last year). However, living on a farm means that we on occasion have other cats "adopt" us for varying amount of time. I think we have a very pregnant-possibly-about-to-go-into-labour barn cat that we have been feeding and providing heated shelter for these last couple of months. 

The plan is to bring her in and spay her, and although I am an experienced nurse, midwife, and alpaca farmer with many births, this will be my first feline birth! So many questions, as I try to figure out how to bring her in. (We thought her initial weight gain was due to being fed regularly - and only the last couple of weeks have we figured it out as she is such a tiny thing) While I am green about this, I'm an expert on dealing with kidney issues in cats and sub Q fluid therapy etc. due to unfortunate experience. 

Looking forward to meeting many great fellow cat lovers!

Dar Long


----------



## pkbshrew

I'd bring her in ASAP and get her settled into a room of her own before she has the kittens, if that's at all possible. This way you can monitor her more closely and it will also stop her getting 'creative' in her chosen den sites. Cats can be notoriously fickle and weird in their choice of where to have their babies. 
I'd get her wormed and treated for fleas ASAP as well so that her little body isn't struggling to cope with infestations on top of being pregnant. 
Thank you for taking this little girl under your wing and caring for her


----------



## Heather72754

pkbshrew said:


> This way you can monitor her more closely and it will also stop her getting 'creative' in her chosen den sites.


Yes, definitely. When I was a kid we had a pregnant female cat who went out of the front door in the morning pregnant, and when she came back in to eat she *wasn't* pregnant. :yikes Oh boy, what a kitten hunt we had - thankfully it was warm weather and thankfully we found them all and they were all fine.


----------



## darlong

*Nice to meet you*

Thanks for your thoughts. My gut tells me to get her into the house. The plan was to have her spayed, de-wormed, vaccinated etc and brought to the safety of indoors - before we determined that she is likely quite pregnant. Obviously the shots and de-worm will have to wait until after delivery I assume? 

I picked up a cushy bed for her and put it in the barn to get the familiar smell and pet her in it for awhile. She is starved for affection and follows me around the barn and yard. She jumps up onto our shoulders and rides there like a parrot, so we call her "Polly". I opened the door to our front porch and she stepped in cautiously and sniffed around then got agitated and bolted out again. I am hoping tomorrow I will have better luck getting her in calmly. I could just pick her up as she allows me to hold her and even check her teats - which are pretty swollen- but I am concerned about freaking her out and possibly causing a premature labour or some kind of rejection of kittens. Is this a potential issue?

She is starting to lay on her side a lot more and I am assuming this means she is approaching labour. She is still jumping up and playing with us, but she is a lot slower and is taking more breaks in the side laying position. I am seeing rippling in her hind quarters which I am assuming is fetal movement. Any clues on how to tell how much longer she may have? (I imagine you hear that a lot. : )

I've read here about the concerns of trying to bring pregnant feral cats in. I'm hoping that the fact that we interact and cuddle/feed this cat and that she comes running to us when we call her makes her more of a stray than a feral cat.

I have nursed week old kittens before, but since all of my animals have been neutered/spayed this will be my first feline labour and delivery. I am reading up on it, but am a little nervous as I don't want anything to happen to Miss Polly or her kittens. I have started to line up new homes for the kittens for September or so assuming they are weaned and able to be neutered etc by then. 

Any advice about bringing her in, and preparing for labour and what to expect will be appreciated!

I suspect the father of the litter is a friendly intact orange cat that has taken to dropping in to the barn. Once we are sure he isn't someone's cat we'll have him neutered and bring him in as well - once we have things sorted out with Miss Polly and the kittens. 

Sorry this is so long, I guess I am more nervous about doing this right than I thought. : )


----------



## librarychick

If you've got a kennel I'd try to bring her inside that way. Put some yummy tuna in the back and just close the door on her.

IMO you should get her in ASAP. Like tonight. The longer she has to acclimate before the kittens come the better and she could be due any day! If she has them outside you might not be able to get to them until theyre bigger and moving around. Its much easier to have them indoors.


----------



## Venusworld21

There are some vaccines and flea meds that are safe to give pregnant or lactating queens. Others aren't. You can check with your vet to be sure which ones. I know my shelter does at least one vaccine for pregnant cats, and I know I've given flea meds to lactating moms before, but the type that is "okay" to use is specific and you should definitely verify with your own vet (who may advise you to wait, which is also completely fine).


----------



## darlong

I went out to check on her and bring her a snack. The boy cat was paying a lot of attention to her back end. She smacked him. She had some kitty milk and a few nibbles of food and would just stand with tail straight out for a bit. She cuddled on my lap and purred. Do cats give birth at night? (Alpacas don't) I'm thinking the male hanging around is not a good thing - am I correct? Maybe I will try and scoop her up tonight but our other 2 cats will not be too welcoming. I have a spare room I can put her in but I'm thinking she won't be too happy at being confined. Anyone ever tried bringing a pregnant stray in? It's supposed to start raining for 2 days and although she has a safe and dry spot in the barn I'm concerned she may go out or something. 

My vets are all mostly large animal but I will get hold of my small animal vet tomorrow. If I knew they didn't birth at night I'd wait until morning and bring her in when I could spend all day with her. But I have a feeling you guys will tell me they birth at night too and with my luck I'd go out at 6 am and find her hidden somewhere.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Darlong, I am in full agreement with Librarychick! Get this mama cat into that spare room Immediately!!
Litter box, food, water...
Something for her to lay in or under, that won't impede any birthing movements...
Soft blanket or old towels for her...
She needs to come in now!
With what you're describing about her personality, she will probably adjust better than you think!


----------



## pkbshrew

Yes, NOW NOW NOW. She sounds like she may be very close. I know you are concerned about stressing her but conversely, having her kittens outside in a bad choice of den (especially if she is a first time mamma), exposed to the elements and other animals is a HUGE risk and stress to her. She is already acclimated to you and that is half the battle so bring her in to your spare room TODAY! I've used cardboard boxes; with door holes cut in them to provide a safe hidey hole/cubby which reduces stress, in feral kitty cases. I think she will adjust really well.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Yes cats have their litters at night. Find a good cat vet. Most vets are more familiar with dogs and not issues with outdoor cats. Call a local cat rescue to find out who is best with cats from out of doors.


----------



## darlong

Thanks guys. I appreciate your responses. We went out and brought her in. We used a cat carrier as suggested and it went well. She is now in the room with a litter box and some food and her bed from the barn. I will put an old towel on it but right now she is stretched out on the bed on her side and she seems to be breathing very fast. Her respiratory rate is 112 breaths per minute. She was purring and cuddling with us about 10 mins after she came in. She had a bite to eat and explored then layed down and is now breathing fast. I have to check but that seems fast to me (the resp rate). Again, I've delivered nearly 200 human babies and dozens of alpacas, but I won't dare assume anything here because this will be my first feline birth. Which is why I came here and also why I take what you say to heart. I took some pics of her and if I can figure out how to post I will. I think I should check on her frequently in case she is in early labour. Will let you know. : ) Thnaks again, keep the great info and hints coming.


----------



## pkbshrew

You are my HERO! Thank you for bringing her in to safety. Yes, her resp rate is faster than normal but I'd just leave her in her room in the peace and quiet for a bit so that she can start to relax - although maybe peek in now and again quietly; in case her resp rate is indicative of labour, to monitor. She's had a momentous day and is hopefully just really anxious right now. It's great that she has cuddled, purred and had some supper. Fingers crossed for her. Keep us posted.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Darlong, YAY! So glad she's in safely now! Good Job! :thumbup:


----------



## darlong

Here is a link to a photo I took of her a bit ago. She demands attention and petting and purrs constantly. Then has episodes where she stretches out like this and closes her eyes and breathes fast purring on expiration. Then she will get up and go to us and demand affection and then stretch out. Which is why I wonder if she is in early labour. She seems quite fine being in after she explored everything and is preferring to stretch out on the bed as opposed to the bed we brought in. 

Here she is:

darlong: We have a new kitty

Will keep you updated. I put a few things together in case we are actually having kittens tonight.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

She's a pretty cat! And oh my goodness, but she looks like she could be very close to having kittens!!
It sounds like she very much approves of her new spot in the house!!


----------



## Astarael

Oh wow, she is VERY pregnant!!! Good luck, wow! You are such a sweet soul for taking her and her future babies in!

Be sure to get lots of pictures!


----------



## pkbshrew

WHOA! She looks ready to pop. It does sound as if she is in labour huh? She looks VERY content and happy and must be feeling SO relieved to be safe and secure. What a darling wee girl she is. I LOVESES tabbies!


----------



## darlong

Well she hasn't had any kittens overnight, but she has certainly settled in. She has bouts where she crawls all over us needing to be stroked, then she drops to the floor or the bed and lays on her side and her breathing gets fast. You can also see ripples from her midsection, I'm thinking she may be having bouts of early contractions. In between she eats and purrs and drinks. Still hasn't used litter box. If we leave her alone for too long she meows at the door. 
Had my large vet take a peak at her this am (he says he's forgotten most of what he knew about small animals : ) and by her teeth she is very young about 7-8 months or so. 

She's been sheltering in our barn since March I think. 
I read that their basal temps drop prior to delivery so I might try and temp her later. No nipple discharge from what I see. She is a sweet natured girl and she seems to trust us and I hope she had enough time with her own mother to know what to do with the kittens. 
Going to keep a close eye on her, at least I am not on alpaca baby watch at the moment. Alpacas are kind enough to deliver their crias when the sun is shining, usually between 8 am and 2 pm and none of mine are due until much later this summer. Will take another photo and link it later. Thanks so much for your help, I really wasn't sure what would be best after reading all the horror stories about trying to bring pregnant feral cats inside to birth. I'm so glad we brought her in, any issues we face inside won't be as bad as what she'd face outside.


----------



## darlong

*Questions about pregnant barn cat : )*

Hi, I got some great info to my original intro post and the very pregnant barn kitty is now safe in our spare room. Although I have experience as a nurse/midwife and alpaca farmer, this is my first feline birth. This is a young cat (under a year) so first litter. I have some basic questions and if anyone can help out with info that would be great!

1. Are first litters typically smaller? How many should I prepare for?

2. How long can early labour (intermittent contractions that cause side laying and rapid breathing followed by affection demanding and nibbling etc.) go on for?

3. I grabbed some stuff from my alpaca birthing kit (nasal syringe, alcohol, tiny forceps, swabs, etc) but what stuff would you advise?

4. Is there anything I can do to help mom in the process?

5. What SHOULDN'T be done?

6. We have 2 other cats in the house (spayed females 2 and 9 yrs) but the mamma to be is behind closed doors in another room. How long will we need to protect her and the kittens this way, when would it be safe to expose them to the other cats (supervised of course)?

7. Any other tips you can give us as we prepare for kittens in the very near future? 

While we have rescued kittens (including a 3 day old litter) and raised and re-homed them in past, this is the 1st time we have an actual feline birth. 
Cats are so small compared to what I am used to (not like I can reach in and turn a stuck baby around or pull them out!) so I appreciate all of your advice and help.

Thanks!
Here is a pic I took last night after we brought her in.
Standing on The Outside


----------



## Carmel

A litter is around 3-6 kittens. I'm not sure how long labor is, but if you suspect complications the last thing you want to be doing is planing to use tiny forceps. Basically leave the mom to deal with the birthing alone, and don't touch the kittens... pretty much do nothing unless she seems to want words of encouragement. You could interrupt her. If you suspect she hasn't finished birthing, she needs to see a vet for a c-section. There's nothing you can do.


----------



## NBrazil

I haven't had to deal with this, but I have been reading extensively (and following other pregnancies on other forums), so I'd like to add that sometimes a momma takes an extended break of up to, oh say, 24 hours, between kittens (you'll see two born, but know that there still are some yet to be born, as an example).

The ones yet to be born when taking this "time out" can be fine or still births. But if it goes more than 24 hours, then it is time to get her to the vet. (Note it is very important for the new born kittens to remain warm - not so much to introduce a heating pad (too much), but important that they don't get chilled (this is in case you have to take her to a vet after some have been born). Just don't want you to freak out if this happens. As long as she doesn't seem agitated, and is calm, then don't worry about any breaks.

In RARE cases you may need to help with cleaning or cutting the cord.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

She will stop eating when she is ready to deliver. Since she is so young be prepared for her to possibly reject the kittens. Or might need you to help get the kittens up to nurse right after she delivered. You might have to help her take one or two all the way out of the sac. 

Have supplies on hand just in case. You can buy KMR or make your own GLOP. There are recipes on the internet for glop. I just posted a new nipple that has worked great for us if you like to use syringes for feeding. 

My friend who has fostered hundreds of cats but never had a pregnant momma had a baby camera on his foster mom at night, waiting for her to deliver. He managed to sleep thru the whole thing after a month of waiting!

Your kitty doesn't sound feral just abandoned. You are so wonderful to take this on. You will find such joy watching the kittens grow, mature and then find their forever homes! Looking forward to reading about your journey with this little mom.


----------



## darlong

Thanks. If we have to take mom to the vet mid birth I assume we wrap up the whole bunch - kittens and all - and go?

She is laying on her side and breathing fast for 1-5 mins at a time then up and nibbling for 10 mins or longer then suddenly down on her side with eyes closed and fast breathing again. My midwife gut tells me this is early 1st stage labour as the kittens are still in the horns and need to be contracted into the central portion of the uterus and into the birth canal. All I know is that this is a big behavioral change from yesterday - although yesterday she was an outside cat and that would account for some of it.

And the "tiny forceps" aren't for delivery assistance, but for holding sterile dressings. : ) 

Not sure when or if I'd need sterile dressings, but I tossed them in just in case. Like I said, I am new to this feline birthing thing. : )

Thanks for all of your help, I am taking notes and trying to prepare as much as possible. Will keep you updated.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Darlong, anything yet??
All Paws Crossed for mama kitty and you!!


----------



## darlong

Nothing yet. She has periods of time when she is stretched out, rapid breathing and the kits are moving like mad. She will now kind of sigh or even moan-meow during this time. She demands petting and will close her eyes while we lavish attention on her. Other times she will be up and around and eating. Her abdomen is in constant movement. No iterest in the bed/box we brought in, but stretches out on the bed. During those stretched out phases he paws do a little kneading motion. She is meowing a bit at the door, but is easily settled again when we go in. Her shape seems to have changed somewhat with the lower end looking leaner. Her rectal/peri area seems more prominent as well.

I'm hoping she doesn't have a huge pile of kittens in there for her sake since she is so young. One of us is in with her checking on her every 2 hours round the clock even if it is just to pet her while she goes to sleep. The other cats smell at the door but have been good with things so far. I don't want to let her out of the room and expose her to the stress of other cats and the chance of her hiding somewhere I can't access.

I can't imagine this can go on too much longer but who knows? I'm just glad she is settling in so well. 

So that's the report on Miss Polly, we are a little tired but very excited and glad we brought her in.


----------



## Speechie

Following along and rooting for a safe delivery for Miss Polly, bless you for caring for her!


----------



## Heather72754

Can't wait to get the update - sending positive vibes for healthy little furballs and a mama who is willing to care for them. :luv


----------



## TabbCatt

Wow, :yikes this is all so very exciting! A maternity nurse ready to help deliver her first set of kittens! So cool! Wish I was there to see it all happen! Sending "strengthening vibes" for Miss Polly and all her new kittens to be healthy during L&D time! 

Thank you darlong, for taking Miss Polly under your special care. Please give Miss Polly extra loving rubs from us, too!:wink


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Any Kittens Yet?? Keeping All Paws Crossed!!


----------



## darlong

Nothing yet. Her shape has changed a bit and her back end looks a little swollen. She seems more restless and hungry today and is eating more at one time than before. She looks less like she has a bowling ball on each side today. More low to the ground.

It's like a family of jumping beans in there as the kits are in constant motion it seems. She is still demanding constant affection and petting when she sees us. With alpacas a change in location can delay onset of labour, I wonder if the same is true with cats? Her resp rate which was so high when we brought her in (112) has now slowed to 40-60. Higher when she is obviously contracting. There are changes in her shape and nipple prominence so something is slowly happening. My husband is working from home to help keep an eye on her when I have to go to the barns. Tomorrow I have an appointment and will be away from noon until 5 pm - my husband and my apprentice will be here to watch her, but I hope she doesn't decide to birth then! I will keep you updated. Now to grab a couple of hours sleep before checking on her again.

Tanks so much for the good wishes, Miss Polly is a sweetie.


----------



## Jetlaya67

Oh how exciting! Thanks for the update!


----------



## Heather72754

Yes thanks! Sounds like Miss Polly is ready to pop any minute. :smile:


----------



## pkbshrew

Holding my breath over here ...


----------



## Darkaine

Rooting for a good delivery, glad to see her respiration down since she doesn't seem to be in labor. With everything we went through with our kitty I'm pretty sensitive to respiratory issues right now.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Miss Polly we're all rooting for you to have an easy delivery and healthy kittens!!


----------



## darlong

Thanks everyone. We are still waiting. Her shape has changed for sure. her back end looks more prominent and she is even more demanding for affection. Lots of movement from the kits and she is nipping at her sides. I know babies (of all species) come when they are ready so we are just feeding her as well as possible and waiting. Still keeping her in the spare room away from our other very curious female cats. Making sure we are in with her to cuddle/comfort every 2 hours at least around the clock. She crawls into our arms and purrs while we pet her and tell her what a pretty girl she is. I can't imagine her holding on to those kittens much longer, but then I never would have thought she'd hold out this long! : ) Will keep updating and take lots of pictures. I take pictures every day and will try to post some later. Thanks for all of your support and good wishes!


----------



## bellvillamor

just read through the thread and I am hoping little Miss Polly has a great delivery! Hopefully all will be smooth and her momma instinct strong, rooting for you guys.


----------



## darlong

Miss Polly is still hanging in there.


----------



## darlong

*Miss Polly is in the Photo Gallery*

Sorry didn't realize a link wasn't allowed. I put up 3 photos of Miss Polly in the Photo Gallery.
Can't get them to post here but they are in the album marked Miss Polly : )

Isn't she cute? She is not eating as much and seems sensitive in her back end. We will see what tonight and tomorrow brings. Thanks so much!


----------



## Speechie

Boy, the suspense is killing me!! 
Healthy delivery vibes!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

I'm with Speechie!! The Suspense...!!
More good vibes for Miss Polly!


----------



## darlong

Us too! But she is absolutely pregnant, and absolutely due plus according to the vet. The theory is that bringing her inside may have pre-empted things a little, but the kits are all moving like mad and where she once looked like she had a bowling ball on each side she now looks more like a walrus. A cute one. : ) Vet's on speed dial for the first sign of trouble and we will keep doing what we are doing and hopefully tomorrow she will deliver.


----------



## Jetlaya67

Can't wait to see the babies! Praying that it all be well for mom and kits.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

It's rare but if she doesn't act like she can deliver all the babies in 24 hours have a good cat vet aware you could bring them in. Better to be prepared than in a panic and not sure the best place to take her. Keep offering her lots of high caloric soft food with liquid mixed in. Do you have a baby monitor with a camera? Also a scale ti make sure the babies are gaining weight properly. Sending beautiful teen mom prayers and good energy. She sure found the right people to watch over her. You guys are angels.


----------



## darlong

Miss Polly is not interested in the kitten hard food she's been gobbling down up until last night. Wet food with water mixed and small bits of it only. She may be "tuning up" for things (a term we use for people lingering in early labour) or maybe just faking us out. : ) As I said this our first feline delivery, and so far my years (decades) of experience with people and alpacas is not much help. : ) The things that I love most about cats are the things that make me scratch my head when trying to figure out what's going on with Miss Polly. : ) 

Firm requests for her kittens are starting to come in for September- October. We have rescued tiny kittens and raised and socialized them in the past and look forward to providing safe, loving, forever homes to this group.

I think my husband is more excited than I am even. He is working from home until those babies arrive because he doesn't want to miss it. He takes his laptop into the kitten's room sometimes and works with her on his lap. 

He reports that she isn't eating the wet food now either. I'm going to go assess the situation. So how long before onset of labour do they lose their appetite?


----------



## Speechie

Ooh, so exciting!!i have no idea, so I'm going to start placing my bet that you'll see the first kitten by noon today! And maybe 4 total...
Yahoo! Happy healthy birthing!


----------



## pkbshrew

I have no idea either but I am VERY excited. Sounds like the birth is getting mighty close. 
SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## darlong

Nothing much going on so far. She just nibbled on some food and is back to wandering around checking out under the bed etc. That's also new. Will let you know. : )


----------



## catloverami

She may not be like your Alpacas, most of my girls had their kitties in late evening through to early hours. Yeah....the waiting is excruciating. I remember those days.....and it never got easier with more litters born. Good luck....maybe she'll wait till daytime.


----------



## Jetlaya67

Okay, I say the babies will be born on Tuesday and there will be three little ones. Any other bets?


----------



## Speechie

Topping off the labor vibes to get things going!


----------



## darlong

Miss Poly slept on and off most of yesterday. She had some sticky discharge from her nipples. Today she is restless and going from her bed to a shelf we cleared out for her and demanding constant affection. No other signs, but it feels like maybe today or tonight? Poor thing just lay on her side and sighed yesterday and would nip at her belly. Kits were active, less so today. Will let you know when I see something more definite. You guys have been so great with support, it's helped me feel a lot more secure to do the right thing for her. Will try to take some video of the kittens being born when they come. I'm with her right now and she is up and down moving from place to place, on her side, then not. Having had 3 children myself I remember that feeling!


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Ill give it another 4 days just cuz she is gobbling food down still. 

Its close because of the discharge .... she'll keep us in suspense. 

I opened the thread just to see if Miss Poly had the kittens yet!!!!


----------



## darlong

3:00 pm mucous discharge noted. 3:30 pm gush of fluid from vulva which she licked away. She is having some regular strong contractions, I'm thinking we are having kittens this afternoon! She wants me to rub her belly. Fingers crossed! And she's still eating a little : )


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Sending prayers for Miss Polly for a safe delivery! 
It's sounding very, very near now...


----------



## Mitts & Tess

sending prayers for miss poly


----------



## Speechie

OMG, I am ridiculously excited for you!!! Prayers for all to go well for sweet little Polly!


----------



## ScottishKitty

just read through this all. OMG have kitties made an appearance? Miss Polly sounds very close!


----------



## darlong

We had 5 kittens within 1 hour. : ) Polly and the kits are all ok so far. I think she's done - but I will keep checking. Tiny black and silver tabbie stripey kittens! She did so well!

The image icon shows broken when I try to directly post it from flicker, so I will add the pic to the photo gallery. So excited!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Darlong, Happy, Happy Dance! 
WOOHOO! five precious babies!!!!
You're a cat "aunt" now!!
I'll have to wait till I can look at them, I'm on my phone!


----------



## Speechie

Yahoo!! Well done Polly, well done you!!! 
Welcome to the world, little ones!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Great great news! Are they nursing well?


----------



## pkbshrew

WOOT WOOT WOOT! Our internet provider has been 'broken' this morning so I've only jsut been able to log in - FIRST order of business CHECK ON MISS POLLY> 

HURRAH. STUPENDOUS news. Kiwi happy dance happening RIGHT now


----------



## darlong

Thanks so much, I am so proud of her. She only got agitated when she was crowning the first one. She was so fast 17 mins between kittens. 3 were breech and we had 2 delayed placentas. She did everything but severe the umbilical cords for the first 4. They were all searching for milk almost right away. They all seem to be nursing but I am going to have to double check. They all look very much alike! How often should I check on them in the first 12 hours? Going to put a heater in the room to keep the chill out (not directly on them of course) and make sure there are not late arrivals. : ) (I read about that possibility). 

Will check on them now and make sure everyone is nursing and see how they look. More pictures to come for sure. She is so tired and still has bouts of rapid breathing but no panting. Now we will count down the days until we can have her spayed. We will enjoy these lovely kittens though, it was quite a week. 

Thanks so much for being here for us, lots of kitten fun to come : )


----------



## Mitts & Tess

I would check on her every couple hours. Where did she end up having them?


----------



## marie73

If you need to tell the kittens apart to make sure they're all getting enough to eat, put a tiny bit of different colored fingernail polish on one nail of each of them.


----------



## darlong

She had them on the floor in front of the bottom shelf of my daughters end table. (the same room we put her in when we brought her in last week) I cleared it out for her yesterday when she wanted to go under the bed. It wasn't quite big enough but she stayed there then came out and pushed her feet against my hand to push the kittens out. So clever!

Right now all 5 babies are firmly attached to mom. They are 4 to 5 hours old right now. They occasionally grumble and re-position when one of them crowds out another but then settle down when mama repositions herself and licks their heads. A couple of them are really vocal. Mama hasn't been up and out of the box yet. We moved her and the kittens into the soft bed after the last one was born so they'd be clean and dry. We have brought dishes of food to her and held them so she can eat easily while laying with the kittens. I assume she will get up at some point? I will weigh the little ones in the morning. 

What a day. I am so glad she has delivered. I know we have a lot of work ahead with 5 kittens, but hopefully we can settle down here for awhile. : ) Posting a couple of new pictures in the gallery. KITTENS! : )


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat

Oh sooo exciting! I'm so glad everyone is doing well! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67

Wonderful news! Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## librarychick

Its pretty normal for her to stay right with them for a day...maybe even 2. If you put the food right putside her nest she might eat. Ditto with the litter box. They are pretty much reliant on her to control their temps, as well as food and elimination. They'll be able to do a few minutes without her in a day or so.

Id suggest leaving them with her and handling them once a day, unless uou become concerned its best to let her do her thing. I'd weigh them during that time as well...and if you don't have nail polish you might get away with non toxic markers, or food coloring on a nail. After 4-5 days I'd weigh them and handle them for about a minute each twice a day. But play it by ear, see how Polly feels about you handling them.

Congrats! Im glad it went so well


----------



## darlong

Miss Polly and the kittens are all doing well this morning. They are pretty much constantly attached to her. We make dishes of watery wet food and hold it to Polly so she can easily eat and hold up water as well. She does not like it when her babies start to cry! When she changed position and they become detached they make such a fuss and she has to lick each one and stretch out so everyone gets a place at the milk bar. She has moved a couple that strayed further away from her than she liked. For such a young cat she is doing so well. 

There is milk, and they are always attached, so I am assuming at this point everyone is nursing. I've got weights on 3 of them will get the others when it works. Heaviest one is 126 grams. Lightest one (so far) is 94 grams. Pretty sure that's the last one born.

Keeping an eye on Miss Polly's respiratory rate as it still gets very fast, but I am not seeing contractions or anything else. 

Keeping the room warm, Miss Polly well fed and watered, and making sure the kittens are snug and attached to mom. One of the kittens is a Ninja and manages to scoot through the others and get the best spots! More pics later today. : )


----------



## Heather72754

OMG these babies are so precious!! :luv And huge kudos to lovely Miss Polly for being such a good mom, so young yet herself. It's a miracle how much she trusts you and how awesome it is that she was able to get loving people like yourselves to care for her and her little ones. Looking forward to watching this little family grow!!


----------



## pkbshrew

:2kitties
:yellbounce
rcat
Words fail me at the cute,fluffy, adorable family!


----------



## TabbCatt

Wow, this has been a very "edge of your seat" type of thread, waiting for Miss Polly. But at last she has delivered, and 5 kittens as her first? That's amazing! I'm so happy to see they are all doing well! Love tabbies, lol.

Great job, darlong, in keeping a watchful eye on Miss Polly while keeping us informed! It's been an exciting read for me!


----------



## catloverami

Miss Polly has a lovely, healthy looking litter, and is a very good Mom....thank you for taking her in and looking after her so well and keeping us updated. Congrats!


----------



## darlong

So those kittens are pretty much attached to Polly 24/7. We bring her wet food mixed with water every couple of hours and she gobbles that down. The kittens seem to sleep attached to her nipples. I am assuming this is normal. Polly still has episodes of fast breathing, which I am hoping is normal for a nursing post partum cat. I will be bringing the whole kit and caboodle into the vet in a week or so to get them all checked and get advice on de-worming, flea/mite treatment, shot schedules etc. When Miss Polly is able to be away from the babies long enough she will be spayed. She will have a forever home as our 3rd indoor cat along with Pixel and Gracie.

I have posted 3 new pics of the babies in the gallery under the Miss Polly album. : ) Taken today when they are 24 hrs old. I'm assuming they are getting enough milk or they wouldn't settle down while nursing. I will try and get more complete weights on them tomorrow. Thanks so much for all of the advice, I really appreciate it. 

Miss Polly is a sweet kitty who lived through a nasty winter by taking shelter in our barn making use of the warmer and food we put out, and still manages to be loving and trusting of her people. Hopefully the worst is over for her and she can enjoy some security and comfort which is only what she (and other kitties) deserve.


----------



## jking

I just got caught up on this thread. Thank you for being such a wonderful cat guardian Darlong! 
I can't wait to hear more about how the kittens are doing. 

Judy


----------



## librarychick

Id suggest waiting until the kits are 5-6 weeks old before going to the vet. New moms can be anxious and IMO moving them unless its necessary isn't the best plan.

Besides, most times you should hold off on deforming ect until 6 weeks anyways. 8 weeks is when I'd suggest starting shots. If one of the kittens starts lagging its a different story, but why stress mum and kittens if you don't need to, right?


----------



## darlong

librarychick, if you think that's the best then I'll wait. I don't want to stress anyone out. As Miss Polly was an outside stray and ate lots of mice I am sure (I saw her playing with them and we discovered we had a friendly barn kitty when we started finding half eaten mousies on our porch) we assume she has some degree of parasites. Although the snow just finally melted last week, I'm sure there are a few fleas around and I didn't want the babies to get flea anemia (which I read about). But so far, I haven't seen any and if it's best to wait then I will. 

I don't want to do anything to stress out my Miss Polly or her little ones! Thanks for the advice, I appreciate it! I will watch them and if anyone seems off then we will go.


----------



## librarychick

It's pretty much guaranteed she has worms, the kittens too, but unless you notice she's really bloated and uncomfortable, or the babies aren't gaining wait it's fine to hold off.

Weigh the little ones so you can have a good idea of what's going on, if one of them isn't gaining weight or starts losing weight that'll be the first sign of a problem. THEN you need to get them to a vet right away, but as long as everyone's growing and doing well it can wait.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Darlong, We need a Mama and Babies update-Please!!


----------



## Jetlaya67

10cats2dogs said:


> Darlong, We need a Mama and Babies update-Please!!


And pictures!


----------



## marie73

Babies are here, time for a new thread.


----------

